# Rostkübel - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 22
Zwei Exemplare dieser zierlichen, rostigen Blumenschalen aus Eisen
schmücken das Einfahrtstor eines Gartencenters. Leider sind die Blumen
schon verblüht oder durch die Hitze des Eisens verdorrt.

Two specimens of this slender, rusty flower bowls of iron decorate the
entrance gate of a garden center. Unfortunately, the flowers are already
faded or withered by the heat of the iron.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is so intricate. Fantastic work Ernst.

Dies ist so kompliziert. Fantastische Arbeit Ernst.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

What you do is amazing, very nice work on the colors and the shadows, it looks alive, well as much as a vase can be alive, you now what I mean, amazing work, your previous ones too


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, so real! Great work!


----------

